# Optimizing Lightroom for Best Performance: Top Ten Lightroom Speed Tips



## Scott Rouse (Jul 16, 2009)

I recently wrote an article with about my Top Ten Lightroom Speed Tips. Here are the tips (in no particular order).

[list type=decimal]
[li]Optimize your Catalog[/li]
[li]Get a Better Computer[/li]
[li]Don’t Automatically Write Changes into XMP[/li]
[li]Close Other Programs[/li]
[li]Restart Occasionally[/li]
[li]Build Previews Before You Need Them[/li]
[li]Tweak Your Machine[/li]
[li]Enlarge the Camera Raw Cache[/li]
[li]Watch your Catalog Size[/li]
[li]Embed Metadata When Importing[/li]
[/list]

Read about all the details here: http://thelightroomlab.com/2''9/'7/optimizing-lightroom-for-best-performance-top-ten-lightroom-speed-tips


----------



## dj_paige (Jul 16, 2009)

You state no reason for unchecking Automatically Write to XMP. I understand that the first time you turn it on, Lightroom will spend a large amount of time writing all of your metadata to XMP, and this does slow down your computer. After this task completes, the time involved in writing future changes to XMP is so minimal that I can't even detect it.

So I have to disagree with you on this matter.


----------



## Scott Rouse (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, Paige.

My reply: http://thelightroomlab.com/2''9/'7/optimizing-lightroom-for-best-performance-top-ten-lightroom-speed-tips/comment-page-1/#comment-4521


----------

